# What drew you to Warhammer Fantasy in the first place?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a simple question for you. I was having a conversation the other day at the local GW, and was asked what drew me to Warhammer Fantasy in the first place? Well I thought about it for awhile since it is not a question that I have posed myself often!

I think the main draw for me was the concept of having your own army to fight glorious battles against other players with. I have always liked games with good background and a large range of models, but Warhammer took that to another level for me.

The fluff is very diverse allowing you to have plenty of weird and wonderful armies that no-one will bat an eyelid at. The models are stunningly detailed and the game play is engrossing as well. Aside from the fact that I sound like a cheesy GW adman, I think those are the main reasons I started playing! 

What is it about Wahammer Fantasy that caught your attention and got you playing it in the first place?


----------



## endgamecutter (Dec 13, 2008)

well, I first started lord of the rings from GW when my friend got some models, and i felt like playing with him (this was sometime in elementary school) now I'm being drawn to fantasy from a combination of a love of things from the middle ages combined with my parents nagging me about the computer...and I need an excuse to quit kung fu: the biggest waste of money since the most recent Canadian election. Now if I could just overcome my irritating personality traits and just pick a freaking army...


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have always like fanatasy. Whether it's in book or movie form. So WHFB was just a natural fit. Unforuntaly my group is more into sci fi than fanatasy. But finally after some nagging and just breaking down and buying a fanatasy army, I got my group into it and now their armies are bigger than mine:cray:


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

The rules, and then the setting, but first it was the rules. I love complicated complex games where tons of different rules are interacting and you try and optimize for different situations. I also was trying to move away from video gaming without giving up the whole gaming thing, and thought the physicality of actually creating and painting your own models and moving them around would be fun.


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

I just liked the overall looking strategy of the game, Also love the look of perfect lines of perfect marching soldiers.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I was looking at Dark Elves, tried it and gave up ^^;, then gone with Warriors (also as sad as it is) The Warhammer Online trailers werequite good ^^;


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

40k and the fact that when I asked my wife to help me pick my army to start me back into the wargaming hobby, she picked daemons so I could play both games.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

I got into 40k first - a mate of mine had picked up the 3E starter box not too long after it came out, and asked me if I wanted to have a game. In spite of my losing miserably, I was hooked. So it was all 40k for a while, but then I realised that there was also a Fantasy version, which was the genre I was more into at the time, so that was more or less that. My system of choice is sort of tidal, but what's kept me addicted the hobby as a whole is the fluff. For the most part, I just find it really, really cool. Heh. Have I let on that I'm a bit of a geek yet? The minis help too, of course, and I also quite enjoy coming up with new and interesting lists with which to crush the opposition (though, as they're invariably heavily fluff-based, it seldom works out that way in practice ).

That answer the question?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

White Dwarf back when it was good and a preference for fantasy books started me playing fantasy but that was so long ago the details are a little hazy.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Dad brought home a WHFB book full of battle reports and stuff like that when I was about 11. Had often looked at GW when walking past in town and was always interested and the book just sparked it off. I showed a friend, we went to the store, but we both liked 40K when we got there and painted a SM up. That's the foundation of it (and my UM army). 

When I got back into the hobby around 2000/02 with another friend (Kinson) with dabbled with 40K although by that time we were into D&D, stuff like LotR, so fantasy was a natural progression. I've always liked the Elves from general Fantasy reading, so did Kinson and the fluff and models are excellent. We collected High Elves between us as a compromise (we didn't have the cash to have a ton of models initally and we had people to play against as a duo anyway) as I wanted Dark Elves, Kinson preferred Wood Elves... IIRC!

Skip forward to now and I have my Druchii, Kinson his Asrai. Still love the fluff and the models - there's far more I like about Fantasy and I'd happily collect several armies. Don't think I could say the same about 40K.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I was drawn in when I went looking for minis to paint. I used to paint my dad's old, old D&D minis (even thought he told me not to). I loved painting them, but I ran out of models that he wouldn't notice that I painted. I went to a hobby shop and found these pewter minis that were larger and more detailed than the ones I had at home (these were my first orcs, the ones that started an addiction). After I went back and bought a bunch more I found the army books and rules books. That's when I put two and two together and got five. This was a game like the D&D my dad used to play. I bought the starter set and took off from there. That was six years ago. Now I have 3k of Orcs.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I was first attracted to fantasy as that was the first games workshop game I saw. Back in days of yore (well 1991) I randomly bought a copy of a magazine called white dwarf and read a battle report of 3rd ed fantasy between a group of dwarves and humans raiding a burial mound.

I was hooked. Shortly after that 4th edition was launched and I managed to get my mum to buy me a copy for my next birthday. So began the addiction.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Lord of the Rings.

I read it when I was 9, then when I was 10 I saw this game with dragons and elves and goblins called "Dungeons & Dragons". Then a few years later I found this magazine called "White Dwarf", that had loads of material for D&D in it. So I started buying it.

A couple of issues later (I think it was issue 54) there was a "Battle of the Pelennor Fields" article for a game called Warhammer. Great, I thought, this was the whole point (getting back to Lord of the Rings). Also, I became more aware that the company that made White Dwarf also made little lead (yes, lead) miniatures. So I started collecting them, always intending to stage the battle of the Pelennor Fields, and obviously play D&D with them.

A couple of years after that, I picked up a copy of 2nd Ed, because I figured I had enough minis to make it worth my while (and I'd taken the home-made Fantasy Battle rules that me and my mate had knocked up as far as they'd go I reckoned). The rest, as they say...

:historical cyclops:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

It was the Empire Cannons on Artillery hill as we called it! Seeing the ranks of Empire Halberdiers marching off to war captured my interest too. As someone who was into Historical Reenactments it was only really a matter of time for me


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Some guy in a shop had lost a game, quite badly I imagine. So he picked up one of his miniatures, and threw it as hard as he could at his opponent, breaking a finger. 

I liked it ever since.

Also, I saw the Wyvern in the window of the shop, and some Silver Helms around it. I went in, bought the Wood Elf Dragon (well, the model was green, and the Wyvern looked like a Dragon, I didn't know what it was called, and said that green snaky thing over there, with the elves. Unfortunately, the shelf above the Wyvern and Silver Helm Diorama had a load of Wood Elves on. Ta-da, I end up with the 6th edition Wood Elf Dragon and the rider with Big Lips.), and went home, lose the scissor pincer from the end, snapped the lance after stabbing my little brother with it, and fell in love.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I started out with Rogue Trader 40k quite some years ago and played that a while, we even had a small club a year or 2 before it went down. Then one of my friends older brother dragged us to the bigger gamingclub he was at after ours died, and most of ours members joined. This is the club Im still playing at...
Anyways Fantasy was roughly as big as 40k there, together with good old Space Marine Epic, those were the days! And since Ive always liked fantasy as a whole it wasnt hard to fall deep into the warhammer world and Ive loved the game ever since. One day Ill get into a complete restauration of my old Dwarves, my first WHFB army 
I still hold WHFB for the better game, and most likely I always will. It requires more thinking and is more diverse, in short a better game:smoke:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm actually not that partial to any fantasy settings, but I watched a game one day and got snared on two concepts:

1) The complexity of the rules; I like how there's always more than one way to do something

2) How hard Generals are to kill. Granted, you can still get lucky just as you can in 40k, but in 40k a lucky Krak Rocket can turn your army's leader into a pink mist on turn one without much pregame prayer to the fickle dice deities.

Also, I like how it's easier to draw lines between good and evil in the Fantasy world. In 40k it's pretty much thus:

Pure Evil: Dark Eldar

Kind of Evil: Everyone else


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

I had Heroquest from somewhere. My dad use to work with someone who would read WD on his breaks, he took me to see what was happening. It was great. 4th Edition Vampires vs Orcs and Goblins. It was really good fun, I liked it so much that I brought the 5th edition starter kit as soon as I could. I was hooked.

My dad brought a small and rather unused dwarf army from one of them, along with some WE 'allies'. I was hooked on the dwarfs, and have been since. They were my first army, and shall always be my favourite. In fact my first user name online was "King Ulrik Flamebeard". Nicknamed as "Kuffy" by some. I have been told I suit dwarfs well... 

Kuffy


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

The tactics involved with Fantasy were one of the main things that drew me to the game. After starting out with Lord of the Rings and beginning 40k shortly after it was obvious to me that Fantasy was a much more delicate game, tactically. Unlike the other systems there are rank bonuses, flanking charges and many more alterations, all of which make matches more interesting and tense. It's these changes within the Fantasy system that seperate it from 40k, in game terms, and is commonly pointed out by other people. This is why I believe to be a key point in starting that particular game.

Night Goblins are the other factor that drew me to Fantasy. After seeing an article in White Dwarf about how someone had themed their Night Goblin army and created a narrative it really interested me, as did the Gobbo's. Eventually, I bought half of Battle for Skull Pass and finally obtained some Night Goblins. Their humourous way of warfare and the puns that originated from that also attracted me to them.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i think it was the fact that it has more emphasis on tactics and positioning the units.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I started with 40K first (though with my amount of painted models you can make a case that I'm still starting after around 5 years) and then moved on to Fantasy as well because I'd heard it praised on forums, especially Heresy, and I own a small number of models given to me by people who had stopped collecting.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I borrowed a white dwarf from a friend and saw there was a store in my area. I went there to see what it was all about and this was when the "Hordes of Chaos" book came out. The Idea of demonic vikings fighting in epic battles for the glory of dark bad ass gods was just far too metal for me to resist.


----------

